# under hood hydraulics



## stapleszoo (Oct 2, 2004)

I have a older under hood setup a Meyers and the lift pump needs either a rebuild or replace; I have recently replaced the A frame,lift cylinders and angle cylinders. Is there any where I can get a replacement pump? any ideas? thanks


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

go to norther tools on line and you can buy a nice barnes pump with a rocker switch box ready to go for around $600.00 .its a lot better than the meyers junk. but you have have room under the hood for the unit. you must have an older truck for it to fit. www.northertools .com


----------



## ADLAWNCUTTERS (May 24, 2001)

*mistake*

sorry the web address is northerntool.com and the unit costs $550.00.item no.1073


----------



## stapleszoo (Oct 2, 2004)

*thanks*

I will check it out ..thanks. btw yes i do have an older truck its a 1970 Chevy 3/4ton dual wheel 4 x 4. Its a real beast but has never failed me yet,I just need the plow to be as tuff.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

Wow! For that money, you could buy a Fisher pump and valve body, and you'd have a system that's actually reliable.

Does a Meyers under-hood system use a separate valve body? If so, you could get just a Fisher pump and bracket.

Just my 2 cents... arguably worth that.

Jeff Pierce


----------



## MRTAZWRENCH (Dec 15, 2003)

the meyers i have has a seperate valve assembly.


----------



## tvpierce (Aug 7, 2003)

You could probably find a old Ford truck with a plow for $600 (a beater). Take the parts off that you need, and part-out the rest or keep some for spares.

Jeff Pierce


----------

